# The good, bad and ugly: Henrys lake



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

[attachment=3h2h3ljx]100_2590 - Copy.JPG[/attachmenth2h3ljx]
Couldn't resist, had to make the long haul to Henrys again for the infamous opener. Left Northern Utah on Friday and arrived at the lake around 10pm, only to be greeted by mud, rain, wind and snow. Did I say mud, man there was a lot of it. Not the weather I had hoped for, but it was the weather I was expecting. Took a drive around the lake and ended up back at the hatchery. I took a 30 min nap until I was woken by four cars gunning it into the parking lot at five to midnight. The good thing was that the weather cleared so I figured I better go catch something. The area close by the hatchery already had most of the shoreline taken (remember this is at midnight) so I headed for wild rose and spent the next 3 hours catching fish, nothing huge. I was the only one fishing in this area.

Well I decided I better get some shuteye so I took a 45 minute nap. All rested, better get back to fishing. Hit the hatchery from my kayak in the morning and only caught one, a nice size brookie. The people on the shore where doing much better than the yaks, tubes, toons and boats on the water. But the hatchery was not fishing like it was the last time I was at this specific area on Henrys, which was 3 years ago I think.
[attachment=2h2h3ljx]P2111665 - Copy.JPG[/attachmenth2h3ljx]

Well I succumbed to fishing from the county boat dock. Fishing was great and I spent the rest of the day and Sunday fishing here. Glo bugs, scuds, worms and salmon eggs all worked well for me out of the arsenal that I tried. There were periods that you would get hits on every casts. It was my first time catching cutthroat with my fly rod. It was a blast! I did see a few around 5 pounders caught, and some a little bigger, but nothing huge. My largest for the trip was 6 pounds (according to my lip gripper scale), I didn't get a length because I wanted to get it back in the water.

[attachment=1h2h3ljx]P2111667 - Copy.JPG[/attachmenth2h3ljx]
[attachment=0h2h3ljx]P2131670 - Copy.JPG[/attachmenth2h3ljx]

The weather was really nice during opening day. Can't say the same for the day after. The wind did die down for a 2 hour span during Sunday but when it came back up around 5pm on Sunday, I decided to head back home. If the weather was nicer, I would have stayed an extra day. It was fun while it lasted anyways. Well that's the good (my six pounder), the bad (fishing at the hatchery this time around), and the ugly (weather) of my trip to Henrys, 2011.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are some nice fish! Good job fishing through the weather and onslaught of other people.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a blast, thanks for the report.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great trip thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

cool report. did you see many tickets being given for fishing the docks and ramps? i ask because i heard they were going to be watching the ramps like hawks this year


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

kochanut said:


> cool report. did you see many tickets being given for fishing the docks and ramps? i ask because i heard they were going to be watching the ramps like hawks this year


I didn't see any tickets being given out. On the opener when people were on the docks close to the ramp the sheriff would come over and tell people to get off, but he never gave anyone tickets. On Sunday, he let people fish on the docks after the weather turned to hell in a handbag.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wow, that kind of sucks. we had pondered fishing the opener and this following week but dident want to deal with the people on the docks


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice brook trout!


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> Nice brook trout!


Actually that was my favorite fish of the trip. I will have to go back specifically for them when they are all colored up.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pics, um? The first pic looks like a lake trout?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Square tail = brookie.

From every pic I've seen showing brookies from Henry's, they're never too colorful. They've always got more yellow spotting than blue halos, it seems. Just the water they're from I guess.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you survived the combat fishing and made the best out of the bad weather and crowds.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice fish. I think I saw you fishing the docks on Saturday or Monday, can't remember which. I showed up for about five minutes then went and launched the boat at wild rose


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice job and big beautiful Cutt...looks bigger than 6 pounds. I talked to all my friends up fishing and like you said the boat guys were having a slow go at it...and with the crappy weather I didn't want to fight the bank crowds...not when I can drive up after work during the week. Way to go!


----------

